# Fish finder power supply in a kayak?



## rglinton66 (Jun 22, 2011)

Looking at putting a fish finder on the yak.  I see picks of other peoples rigs with all kinds of electronics mounted on their boats. How you power them? I know people are not hauling a 50lbs deep cycle battery.  Do they make yak specific models that are not 12 volt?


----------



## GAGE (Jun 22, 2011)

I use a 12V battery for my ff.

http://www.batterymart.com/p-12v-7a...m_medium=CPC&gclid=CL3218H8yakCFYjD7QodQiMjMg


----------



## rglinton66 (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks for the link.  I had hoped there was a way to do it that would not add seven more pounds.


----------



## 83_Dawg (Jun 22, 2011)

GAGE said:


> I use a 12V battery for my ff.
> 
> http://www.batterymart.com/p-12v-7a...m_medium=CPC&gclid=CL3218H8yakCFYjD7QodQiMjMg



I bought a similar battery at Radio Shack for $20.00. It will power the FF almost the whole season on one charge.


----------



## GAGE (Jun 22, 2011)

A lot of people also use a bunch of AA batteries,   but the 12A works for me.


----------



## grandpa (Jun 22, 2011)

*battery*

I took industrial velco strip from lowe's , placed on bottom of battery & bottom of kayak works great


----------



## frankwright (Jun 22, 2011)

I use one of those 12v Lead Acid batteries also. Mine is in a Tupperware type box as seen in the picture.

You can get a holder at Radio Shack type stores and run it from rechargeable AA batteries also if you want to go that way.

http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2062242


----------



## aznflycaster (Jun 22, 2011)

I currently use a 12 lithium ion ryobi battery drill to power just my fish finder. I had the drill already so I use the batteries in the drill around the house then charge them for the river. The 2 small batteries will power the unit for around 16 to 18 hrs.


----------



## EON (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm using the 7 pnd batt from Batterymart.  I'd like something lighter but I can get 2+ full days off a full charge.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 1, 2011)

In a rush I bought two 6 volt lantern batteries from walmart and connected them in series.   They haven't run out yet but when they do I will be looking for something more permanent.


----------



## chipperdog (Jul 4, 2011)

get you a 9 hr battery out of emergency lighting set  up with the low amps have used it three days no trouble weighs less than 2 lbs


----------



## flyfish101 (Jul 20, 2011)

I rigged kayaks for Gander Mountain for fishing and used a 12 volt rechargable game feeder battery. It works very well and is what I use on my Ocean Kayak prowler 13. I do not have to charge very often even though I use the kayak a lot.


----------



## breampole (Jul 21, 2011)

I use a sealed lead acid battery I bought on the internet.  It may weight a couple of lbs.  About 2.5 inches wide 7 inches long and maybe 3.5- 4 inches high.   Gander mountain has a "kit" for 49.99 with free shipping.  It has 7a 12 volt battery like the one I have with abs plastic case and charger.  They also have the batteries either sealed lead acid or gel for $24+ change.  Everything at Gander ships free.


----------

